# Where to start?



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I’m 43 (soon to be 44). I was originally on this site back in 2012 when I had DIUI at the Stork in Denmark. My wonderful son is now nearly 8yrs.

I now have a younger partner and would dearly love to have a child with him.

In view of my advancing age I am thinking DE and forgoing even trying to get pregnant naturally, but I’m unsure where to even begin. Sure it will start with some tests, but which ones?

Would be ever so grateful if someone could assist how I go about the initial tests and what is required? I did try and see if there was a thread which covered the basics on here, but couldn’t find anything?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Helena123

I'm 48 and I'm planning my next trip to the Czech Republic to adopt embryo's over there. I had my daughter in 2015 from embryo adoption. Let me know if I can help in any way.

Michelle x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> I'm 48 and I'm planning my next trip to the Czech Republic to adopt embryo's over there. I had my daughter in 2015 from embryo adoption. Let me know if I can help in any way.


I keep fingers and toes crossed for a positive outcome. x


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2017)

miamiamo said:


> I keep fingers and toes crossed for a positive outcome. x


Thank you so much! 

I'm currently 6dp of 2 5d blasts. It doesn't get any easier! x


----------

